# My first flathead of October



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished alone so pics aren't great.










Had a snafu on release video but have almost an hour video of the inside of my pocket. Didn't get vid
started and first shutter push was when I put camera in pocket.










Paul Harvey or Mike Magis can tell you the rest of the story


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks familiar. 









Must be eating good, gained almost 3 lbs since Sat.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive seen you catch plenty of big cats but have never asked, what body of water are you fishing?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

havent you read any of robbys great articles? he mentions, tappan,clendening,saltfork and piedmont. but never mentions seneca. kinda odd????????? you decide!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

TomC said:


> Ive seen you catch plenty of big cats but have never asked, what body of water are you fishing?


Tom
Responsible flathead fishermen are reluctant to post locations of trophy flathead on open forums.
Proliferation of limbliners, juggers, trotlines, as well as noodlers and bowfishermen make disclosure a recipe for destruction of their fishery.
It is suspected that some of these alternate method "sportsmen" lurk fishing sites looking for hotspots to rape.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes,because there's only 4-5 lakes in Ohio that have catfish in them.......


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Fishermen consistently produce great catches and share their experience's with others.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

That's right short drift.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im just asking what bodies of water. like gmr, indian, rocky fork aep lakes I don't want locations


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

You are the man Robby....loved the location answer...lol


----------

